# Sub Contractor needed in Bel-air Md



## donduck (Dec 8, 2006)

I need someone to help me out with 5 properties in the Bel-air area. They are fast food restuarants. Plowing and salting to start at 2 inches. Let me know if anyone is interested.


----------



## fci (Sep 7, 2008)

*Plow help*

Hi I have a few trucks in Bel Air maybe I can help give me a call 410-459-5373 Bryan or email [email protected] thanks


----------



## Rcode72ho (Oct 23, 2008)

*Bel Air sub*

I live and work in the Bel Air area - I'd be glad to help you out.

Greg
(443) 497-4721 cell


----------



## PerfiCut Inc. (Jan 31, 2008)

Are they McDonalds' ? or Wendys ?


----------



## bthomas963 (Feb 1, 2009)

If you are still in the need for help call Brian at 443 876 2480


----------

